# "I saw Chris Bosh"



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

"..eating at a resturaunt in Orlando last night and asked him if he would be staying with the Raptors beyond 2010 and his answer was "I doubt it"

Being a magic fan I asked the obvious question, would he consider teaming up with Dwight Howard and he said "I would consider it, I would likely have to take a bit less but I want to win a championship, I'm sick of losing", he signed my Dwight Howard jersey but I didn't ask him about his girlfriend/wife oh and apparently he loves baby back ribs, he can handle his alcohol too"

This is from a thread on another site, I don't know if it's an April fools joke (I don't think it is, because there was another thread that was intended to be an April fools joke, so this one I think is legitimate) or what....


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

if it is not a joke then probably someone was lying  I don't think Bosh would sit in a reastaurant and discuss his future in details with Magic fans...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

April Fools was yesterday dude.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd like to think if I became famous I still would be the cool laid back guy I was when I wasn't. 

But sadly, I'm pretty sure Bosh would never do this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah there's no way he'd divulge this much information...and he'd never **** on a team publically, plus he never even said "the Raptors still have a chance to improve to keep me" or something of that nature. I also doubt he'd be out drinking by himself with no teammates.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I mean if you think about it, why wouldn't he answer a random person's question, it's not like there were any cameras or reporters in his grill...because if anything, if the guy came out and told people online, nobody would believe his story anyway. Especially on April fools, the prediciment we're in right now. Like I said though, it's from another site and I just thought it would garner some kind of discussion, not just get absolutely dismissed. What if he actually said that though? 

The World will never know..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

because in today's world, who knows if somebody is hiding a mic or camera underneath their coat or something. It doesn't even have to be a camera, you can just pull out a cell phone and that'll do it. Just ask Josh Howard what he thinks about the phrase "Nobody is going to hear me". Bosh could still answer the guy just the same way he has answered the last 500 guys that asked him the question, an ambigious yes/no answer. And you know how many sportswriters Bosh would piss off if he said something like this to a regular Joe on the street? If I'm a writer that have been hounding Bosh for the past 4 months sees that he spills the dirt to this guy but not to me or my peers(especially in today's economy where every story counts just a bit more), I'd be all over the guy.

I mean come on, you've seen Chris Bosh on youtube. He knows how internet works. He'll need to be piss drunk to say something like this without thinking that it might end up on youtube or some site the next morning.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not just Josh Howard, Kobe and that Bynum stuff...even though I think he knew he was being taped.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ I was just about to say... Kobe was blasting Bynum & the Lakers two yrs ago talking to 'average joes'... I dont see how it's soo far fetched to imagine Bosh, or any player, talking 'casually' to fans. Granted, Im not saying I believe this particular story, but i wouldn't dismiss as impossible.


----------

